# 2ww bleeding - I am ok to use Tampons?



## ecs2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi

Just wondering if it is ok to use tampons when bleeding in the 2ww - I am hoping after reading other posts that it is implantation bleeding as not due to test until Sunday 7th. Using tampons would be better as it is a huge trek to the loos where I work.

Can anyone advise??
Cheers.


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi,

I'm not a nurse but I'm sure your clinic will say don't use tampons. Towels only during 2ww.

Good luck

Emma
x


----------



## ecs2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Emma

OK - thanks for the advice!!

Cheers.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just to clarify what Emmak said, I was told not to use tampons to.

Good luck and I hope it is implantation bleeding for you.

x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Def not tampons!!!

It can irritate ur cervix!!

Good luck pet xx


----------

